# Best pic of you!!!



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the sun is shinning and the water levels are slowly going down its a great day to have some fun and post what you think is your best pic of you today or when you where younger.
Have fun and lets see some really crazy but tasteful pics.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

You lost me on "tasteful".


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not a very photogenic person, but occasionally someone gets one where I don't look too special.

Here's one from my youth. 



One from last summer



And a personal favorite. I don't have to take good pictures when they do


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

From about 1978:









And from two months ago:


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Circa 1975/76

With Gibson Melody Maker SG bass and Traynor Super Custom Special YBA-3A, 2 single 15" JBL cabs. That thing went Boom Shakalakala Boom.

















​Last fall in the studio


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm behind one of the three shrubs,... oh wait!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

Freelancing with Ozzy at Chef aid.
I'm the Canuck on the right.










Circa '86 Larry's Hideaway. That's me with the V


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Then and now (taking the colours on tour).


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic pics.Keep em commin!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

years ago, guys used to try to tease me by calling me "nature boy". this was my answer:










i used to be this good looking, once upon a time though


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is me on the right sitting on the chesterfield about 30 some years ago. The rest are my brothers and sisters. There were ten of us at one time. One sister couldn't be there for the photo and one brother and one sister had died at the time this was taken. Three more have since died. As you can tell, I'm the youngest of the ten. Me, the brother beside me and the one who died all play(ed) guitar.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

More recent


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Getting a lesson from the master...on his guitar.
Please note how much thought I have to put into playing a "D" chord!
I even tried to place my feet more or less the same as his...it didn't help.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's all in the headband Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> It's all in the headband Dave.


NOW you tell me that!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2017)

I have plenty Dave. 
Care for one?

Dave's multi-talented by the way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> It's all in the headband Dave.


I was thinking it was the beer in the other pic


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Our band *Smoky Rose*. From left to right Albert, Kathy, Nick, me in the black vest and Rob - circa 1985


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

This is me according to my kids....


----------



## RedFenderBender (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow...Really enjoyed those pictures...blast from the past..

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't know how to post a pic but I can in my avy. My dog got the looks.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Don't know how to post a pic but I can in my avy. My dog got the looks.


Bottom right. Middle.
Upload a file.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Super fun thread. Finally some faces to pair with your usernames!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

One each for each instrume nt I play.... except singing. All at least 10 years old now.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I am notoriously difficult to photograph. Rarely happens and only by chance, especially in the spring before my annual waxing


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Not my best photo, but I thought you folks wouldn't mind seeing me pole dancing...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


>


Jed Wardo?


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Most recent pic from last Saturday.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey many thanks. My avatar is free again!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

luker0 said:


> Most recent pic from last Saturday.


I recognize the top name on the car. We are at MIR this weekend for GT Sprints. I think it has rained for part of every one of our race weekends over the last two years.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Jed Wardo?


Yeah, pretty much sums it up ...lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Jed Wardo?


Oh baby! Yeah baby!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

leftysg said:


> View attachment 86601
> My avatar is free again!


Umm .. no. You paid for the privilege.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Me doing the two things I do best. Yes, I am saying that I ride amps better than I play them. #WranglerRawk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Oh baby! Yeah baby!
> 
> View attachment 86609


Jezuzz Christ.....lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Jezuzz Christ.....lol


I remember seeing that episode as a kid. lol.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A pic of me and my youngest child (he's 14 now and plays guitar). I used to say my son was the love child of Frodo and Slash (LOTR was big back then...). 
The 2nd pic with my cover band 15 years ago. Great bunch of guys from la belle province.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1978 or so. Fingerstyle slide on a Fender 12 string...I was way into Leo Kottke.









A folk festival a few years ago House guitar on my lap, Beneteau guitars in stands.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I recognize the top name on the car. We are at MIR this weekend for GT Sprints. I think it has rained for part of every one of our race weekends over the last two years.


Rob and I have been sharing a car for the last 7 years. His car should be back on track this summer. We are running the Calabogie series only this year, no regionals for now.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's me in the flood.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's me on stage at my last show.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

1994 with my grandpa's old guitar.








And last December's post-transplant/Christmas/Engagment photo.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

capnjim said:


> Here's me on stage at my last show.


Back to the kitchen during break? lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one from 2 years ago.











This one was last November.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Great thread! I'll play:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito buddy, you always take a great pic. Cool all the time!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

marcos said:


> Chito buddy, you always take a great pic. Cool all the time!!!


Love the Fender(?) hat!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 86425
> 
> 
> Our band *Smoky Rose*. From left to right Albert, Kathy, Nick, me in the black vest and Rob - circa 1985


that could be an album cover in that other thread. hahahahahaa!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 86425
> 
> 
> Our band *Smoky Rose*. From left to right Albert, Kathy, Nick, me in the black vest and Rob - circa 1985


are you sure the guy in the middle isn't Neil Diamond?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

best pic....hmmm....I'll have to go back to the days when I had abs (and cared about such things so as to make the effort lol)


best pic post-abs....probably this one...my daughter and I have always had a special bond over our love of the water:


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> best pic....hmmm....I'll have to go back to the days when I had abs (and cared about such things so as to make the effort lol)
> 
> best pic post-abs....probably this one...my daughter and I have always had a special bond over our love of the water:


Enjoy your time with your young daughter. It goes by fast! (my daughter is now 22 which is hard to believe).


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex said:


> Enjoy your time with your young daughter. It goes by fast! (my daughter is now 22 which is hard to believe).


aint that the truth....that pic was a few years ago when my nickname for her was "Pudge"...now shes a cute but gangly 7 yr old with a jack o lantern smile


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Diablo said:


> aint that the truth....that pic was a few years ago when my nickname for her was "Pudge"...now shes a cute but gangly 7 yr old with a jack o lantern smile


Your daughter is quite cute. I called my youngest son "Pugzy" which was some made up term to capture his high energy. man, the third kid is indeed the Diablo


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Diablo what's in your hands on the beach?

PS - nice ride. no wonder it took you a while to find one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> @Diablo what's in your hands on the beach?


its an iguana...that was back in my university days, ie pre-digital cameras, hence the lousy quality lol...it was in Puerto Vallarta. kids had them as money making pets. you gave them $5 and you could take a pic with one.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Alex said:


> Enjoy your time with your young daughter. It goes by fast! (my daughter is now 22 which is hard to believe).


No kidding. Mine will be 23 this year.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Victoria Park in Nia. Falls.









My daughter's wedding in Punta Cana last year.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 86425
> 
> 
> Our band *Smoky Rose*. From left to right Albert, Kathy, Nick, me in the black vest and Rob - circa 1985



Nice pic! Kathy has a "Linda Ronstadt or Patty Smyth" thing going on.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My first guitar circa 1968.










A much skinnier me with my favourite and still main guitar circa 1995.










More recent me.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Just dug this one up. Me circa 1981 with my Fender Lead I. It was the guitar that started my love affair with Fenders.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Really cool seeing some faces to the usernames. I'm in my avatar but here is a more recent one with my little goofball.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

As long as every one else is being so co-operative, here's an actual pic of me. I caught this guy off of the shore last year. My son had been fishing for a few hours, I came by and took one cast and got him. Boy....was my kid ever pissed!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Had to delete, the computer said I was too ugly. I will have a long talk with mister #$%_+&"?>* computer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

capnjim said:


> Here's me on stage at my last show.
> 
> View attachment 86641


Anybody ever tell you that you look just like Till Lindemann?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This was taken just after I finally finished high-school:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

God damn *******..lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> View attachment 90057


Real strong Randy Quaid vibes there.....


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Here is younger then 44 years later.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

capnjim said:


> As long as every one else is being so co-operative, here's an actual pic of me. I caught this guy off of the shore last year. My son had been fishing for a few hours, I came by and took one cast and got him. Boy....was my kid ever pissed!
> 
> View attachment 88481


I can see why your son would be pissed off. Thats quite the monster. Is it a Muskie Jim?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Here is younger then 44 years later.


I bet your kids gave you grief for not still having the car in the background. I know when we were teens and looked at pics of our parents with their cars when they were younger, our hearts fell that they didn't pass the cars onto us.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I bet your kids gave you grief for not still having the car in the background. I know when we were teens and looked at pics of our parents with their cars when they were younger, our hearts fell that they didn't pass the cars onto us.


It was a piece of crap Ford Maverick. It was my parent's car. I'm very happy they didn't pass it on to me


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was a piece of crap Ford Maverick. It was my parent's car. I'm very happy they didn't pass it on to me


 lots of potential there though


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Real strong Randy Quaid vibes there.....


Reminds me of Walter!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was a piece of crap Ford Maverick.


My wife owned one when I first met her.
Luckily, her aunt had a Datsun B210 station wagon for sale that I talked her into buying and ditch the Maverick.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Diablo said:


> lots of potential there though


The car in question had the fake wood cladding on the side and a four cylinder engine with automatic. It was in the shop more than they used it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> The car in question had the fake wood cladding on the side and a four cylinder engine with automatic. It was in the shop more than they used it.


oh I believe you....most cars from that era look awesome but weren't in fact very good cars in most ways. it was the beginning of the decline of the american car companies. but ppl still pay $ for the myth.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

laristotle said:


> My wife owned one when I first met her.
> Luckily, her aunt had a Datsun B210 station wagon for sale that I talked her into buying and ditch the Maverick.


The B210 was a cool little car. When I had my 510 GT4 race car I had some great battles with a B210. We were very evenly matched until I spent a lot of money on the head to get an extra 20 horsepower. $4,500 for a head rebuild that once done had to be refreshed every year. Racing is a game for rich people which is why I am no longer in it.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

My wife payed $300 for the B210. I slapped 10lbs of bondo on it and bought used rubber for $50 to certify.
That fun little vehicle lasted 5 years before rotting in the driveway. lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

here are a few pics of me and the grandkids i've missed so much










is my grandson not the coolest? i can't wait to take him fishin and teaching him to find critters in the woods.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably not the best pic of me, but certainly one of the most recent.











@Kerry Brown Once a rocker, always a rocker. At least until we can't get out of our rocker.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Once a rocker, always a rocker. At least *until we can't get out of our rocker*.


Ya keep on rockin' anyways.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the first guitar pics!









That's my aunt grooving to my Scala around 1964


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's my aunt grooving to my Scala around 1964


Your pic's not showing.
Would one of these ladies be your aunt?


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Your pic's not showing.
> Would one of these ladies be your aunt?


Wow! This pic looks like one of those "Find 6 things wrong with this." puzzles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! Great pictures everyone!

I'll have to dig one up of myself! I have a picture of myself when I was younger and bartending weekends! Have to find it! I have one if me at at the ACDC concert in Downsview Park, North York!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


>


Ravishing Rick Rude!


----------

